# Logitech G300 Gaming Mouse Review



## Ayuclack (Apr 3, 2012)

<-_->


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2012)

nice review and cool pics .. the multicolor LED also looks awesome .. thinking of getting one


----------



## suvajit (Apr 4, 2012)

nice review............thanks


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Every One !!! 

More Review Coming Soon


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 4, 2012)

where is the price??? and where to buy from?


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 4, 2012)

Here You Go Logitech G300

I Got It From Flipkart


----------



## Tenida (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice review !!!


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks !!!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 4, 2012)

good review! repped.

(BTW, is your name ayush? )


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 4, 2012)

How Do You Know ??


----------



## Nipun (Apr 5, 2012)

Ayuclack said:


> How Do You Know ??


Google..

BTW Why to post review everywhere when you have not written it?


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 5, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Google..
> 
> BTW Why to post review everywhere when you have not written it?



Just For Short Cut For Forum!!

Who Does So Much Typing as My Exams Are Going On !!!


----------



## topgear (Apr 6, 2012)

*/Mod Edit/*

_*If you are posting a review written by someone else do mention the proper source from the next time.*_

Closing this thread now .. will re-open if necessary.


----------

